# Hard Drive "Read Disk Error Ctrl-Alt-Del to Restart" on Startup



## konman795 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi, I have just purchased a Brand new 300GB Velociraptor and I'm having problems getting a consistent startup 

So I loaded Bios defaults and installed windows 7 enterprise x64 and everything works out.  Then I restart and "Read Disk Error Ctrl-Alt-Delete" shows up on a plain black screen and it keeps doing this.  The thing is, this happens only sometimes, I've actually been able to load windows 7 all the way once before to the desktop and ran a chkdsk immediately and everything checked out.  I'm not sure if it has to do with the sata configuration in my bios, I've tried all of them (IDE, AHCI, RAID Ready), and they all end up with the same result.

I didn't have this problem with my 2 74GB Raptors though, shouldn't dealing with one hard drive be easier?!


----------



## Sommer (Oct 24, 2009)

I had the same problem, turned out to be a bad memory stick.

This is what I found on the net, don't remember the site now, but for what's it worth:



> "A disk read error occurred Press Ctrl + Alt + Del to restart"
> 
> This is one of the most frustrating error messages you can ever deal with. Sometimes the fix is simple, sometimes it's a complete pain. Having recently dealt with this again, I thought I'd post my thoughts in the hopes that it helps someone else out there.
> 
> ...


----------

